# E/A Gerätefehler



## YankEE_69 (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
 meine Festplatte bzw. Windows schimpft: E/A Gerätefehler, immer wenn ich die Disk defragmentieren, oder diverse Ordner öffnen will. Ich kann auch keine Überprüfung machen.
 Ist die Festplatte etwa defekt? Oder kann man da was machen 

 Verzweifelter User braucht Rat!


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2005)

Schon versucht, mit ner DOS-Diskette/CD zu booten und Scandisk laufen zu lassen ?

In einem anderen Post wird gesagt, den Antivirus-Scanner mal auszuschalten.

EDIT : Wenn Du 40poliges IDE-Kabel benutzt, empfehle ich, 80poliges reinzutun.
Mehrere I/O / E/A - Fehler konnte ich schon damit beheben.

mfg


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

In der aktuellen c´t ist ein Bericht über Wechselplatteneinschübe, die mit IDE-ATA133 nicht
sauber funktionieren und zu solchen Fehlernführen...

mfg chmee


----------

